# How many devices per account?



## kkay5 (Feb 1, 2010)

Does anyone know how many devices you can sync to one iTunes account?  My DH has an iPad and my son and I have iPod touches.  I have five kids and was thinking of getting iPods for some of my other kids for Christmas.  But then I read on another board that you could only sync 5 devices to one iTunes account including the PC.  That means we could only add one more device to our account!!!  

Is this right?  Thanks!


----------



## kkay5 (Feb 1, 2010)

OK, I just read on another board that there wasn't a limit to the number of devices you sync with iTunes.  I am really hoping that is right!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The number of devices, I believe, is unlimited. You are limited in the number of computers you can authorize to one iTunes account, and I believe that number is five.


----------

